# Kontakt 6 Library Files



## Rotil66 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hallo All,

I'm new to this Forum and I don't know if I'm in the right place with my question. But When I look here there might be somebody with an answer. So I'll give it a try......

I have some issues with my library in Kontakt 6 (on my mac) There are some doubling or failures in the SNPID nummering of the libraries I can't het deleten. Kontakt 6 somehow remembers what libraries have been installed and I cannot delete this from the program....
I have been digging around and found that on a PC (windows) Kontakt is keeping a Settings.cfg file where all installeer libraries are listen with there SNPIN Number and attributed (Hidden or not, place in library view etc, etc) If I edit this list I can actually Control the Libs in Kontakt 6 manually... But I can't find this File in my Mac.....
In the user library of OSX I can find a Com.Native.instruments.'lib name'.plist file. But here is only registered if a file is Active or Hidden (as far as I can see) If I remove a .plist file from a Hidden instrument it re-appears in Kontakt 6 only reporting that the Library is lost. 
(In this case the Library is not on my HDD anymore) If I hide it again (Can't delete it anywhere as in Kontakt 5) This .plist file is created again on closing of Kontakt 6. (Saying it's hiden) 
So this means Kontakt 6 is somewhere keeping track of installed libraries (Even if they are not used anymore) also I can make own libraries with Kontakt 5 (as know this cannot be done with Kontakt 6) that appear in Kontakt 6.
So is there somebody that knows where Kontakt 6 is storing this information... (Like the Setting.cfg in the windowsversion)

It would really help me solving some nasty issues if I could manually eddit / check this info. 

Thanks For any info !!


----------



## Ben H (Jan 7, 2021)

There shouldn't be any doubling of SNPID numbers. Each library is allocated a UNIQUE number by NI, so that this doesn't happen.

Have you tried contacting NI for support?


----------



## Rotil66 (Jan 7, 2021)

Normally not but if you have selfmade libraries it might...
But in my case it was running fine but something happend during some re-placing of libraries and reisstalling some libraries... After renumbering the SNPID solied some of the issues. But I also found that Kontakt 6 not always remover the Library info when a library is remove. On a windows machine you can easily edit this config file to sloven this Problem but on the Mac I can't find this file (if it excist in that form)


----------



## Rotil66 (Jan 7, 2021)

p.s. It's not only an Doubling of SNPID numbers but Kontakt 6 remmers when a Library has been installed before and remover....


----------



## Rotil66 (Jan 7, 2021)

P.S. Again sorry for the Typo's in the Messages there is a auto correct Active in an other Language


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 7, 2021)

You can edit your posts...


----------



## Elrik Settee (Jan 7, 2021)

There's a procedure in the NI support website for deleting the database in their apps. Too force a rebuild. Don't know if that will help?

Also the Mac's search won't everywhere in a Mac, it won't look in System libraries for example. For that you need the free EasyFind from Devon. Googlit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## polypx (Jan 8, 2021)

You could try deleting all the preferences files for each product you suspect of interfering, and force Kontakt to rebuild it's database. Do a restart after.

Under Mac OS X delete the following files:

▪ /Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.$ProductName$.plist
▪ /Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/$ProductName$.xml

▪ /Users/Shared/NI Resources/ (the whole folder)

▪ /Users/$user$/Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.$ProductName$.plist
▪ /Users/$user$/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/pal.db
▪ /Users/$user$/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Maschine 2/Plugin.data
▪ /Users/$user$/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Maschine 2/komplete.db3
▪ /Users/$user$/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Komplete Kontrol/Plugin.data
▪ /Users/$user$/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Komplete Kontrol/komplete.db3

Deleting the „komplete.db3“ files will cause MASCHINE and KOMPLETE KONTROL to
rescan all installed content. This scanning process may take a while.


----------

